# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Φοβος και αεροπλάνο

## nantias

Σας επηρεάζουν τα αεροπορικά δυστυχήματα που ακούμε να συμβαίνουν όλο και συχνότερα πλέον?

Ποια ειναι η αντίδρασή σας όσον αφορά τα ταξίδια με αεροπλάνο? Εγώ έχω επηρεαστεί πάρα πολύ ειδικά από το τελευταίο συμβάν και ενώ θέλω να κανονίσω ένα ταξίδι με αεροπλάνο, όλο το αναβάλω...

----------


## noobmoderator

Εγώ να σου πω την αλήθεια ,άμα κάπου μπορώ να πάω με αμάξι η με καράβι ,θα το αποφύγω το αεροπλάνο...Αμά δεν γίνεται θα προσπαθήσω να πάρω την καλύτερη εταιρία...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

aπο τη στιγμη που λες οτι το αναβαλεις προφανως δε σ αρεσει ο προορισμος γιατι αν ηθελες να πας θα πηγαινες.
για να λες οτι εχεις επηρεαστει προφανως θα εισουν επειρεασμενη μια ζωη αφου μ αλλον δε σ αρεσει το ολο θεμα.
εμενα δε με επειρεαζουν καθολου απο τις πεντακοσιες χιλιαδες πτησεις εντος ευρωπης που συμβαινουν σιγα μη βρεθεις στη συγκεκριμενη για να γινεις η ειδηση της χρονιας.πιθανοτητα υπαρχει αλλα ειναι εξωφρενικα μικρη.
τα αεροπλανα ετσι κ αλλιως τα συντηρουν κατα διαστηματα

----------


## noobmoderator

Καλά μην παίρνεις όρκο ότι τα συντηρούν και όλα...Είναι να μη σ τύχει

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν ειναι το αεροπλανο επικινδυνο . Πιο επικινδυνο ειναι το κρεβατι , 90% των ανθρωπων πεθαινουν σε αυτο .

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Καλά μην παίρνεις όρκο ότι τα συντηρούν και όλα...Είναι να μη σ τύχει


ενα θεμα δε γινετε να το αξιολογεις απο το τι φανταζεσαι οτι συμβαινει αλλα απο το τι βλεπεις να συβαινει 
μεχρι στιγμης αυτο που βλεπω να συμβαινει ειναι ο μεν να εριξε το αεροπλανο στα κατσαβραχα βγαζοντας το απο τον αυτοατο πιλοτο του δε να τους ανατιναξαν στο ντοσνιεκ τον δε να εξαφανιστηκε αφου αν ειχε πεσει στο δρομολογιο της διαδρομης θα τον ειχαν βρει κ το αλλο αεροπλανο στη ταιβαν νομιζω επεσε σε ανεμοστροβιλο αρα αυτο σημενει οτι τα συντηρουν.

----------


## noobmoderator

Σε μια εταιρία ε΄δω δεν είχε βγεί σκάνδαλο ότι δεν τα συντηρούνε?η αλλού ήταν?
Και να τα συντηρούν τι? μπορεί ένα αεροπλάνο να πέσει από οτιδήποτε.......

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Φοβος και αεροπλανο?? Με φωναξατε??
Προσωπικα απο παντα φοβομουν τα αεροπλανα , οσο με θυμαμαι τα φοβαμαι! Δεν ξερω απο που μου γεννηθηκε αυτος ο φοβος , ο οποιος εξελιχθηκε σε φοβια στην πορεια και λογω αγχωτικης διαταραχης αλλα και λογω καποιων εκπομπων που εβλεπα με αεροπορικα δυστυχηματα.
Βασικα στατιστικα παραμενει το πιο ασφαλες μεσο , αυτο δεν μπορει κανεις να το αναιρεσει , ομως οι πιθανοτητες επιβιωσης σε μια στραβη που μπορει να συμβει ειναι τοσο μηδαμινες που μου ειναι αρκετες ωστε να με κρατησουν μακρια του.

----------


## artemiskar

παρ'ολο που φοβαμαι παρα πολυ εχω πεταξει πολλες φορες και μαλιστα στη πρωτη μου πτηση πεσαμε σε καταιγίδα και ειχε πολλες αναταράξεις βεβαία με αυτα που γινονται αυτον τον καιρο συγουρα θα αργησω να ξανανεβω..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν το πας ετσι με το ιδιο ακριβως σκεπτικο κ το ασανσερ θα μπορουσε να πεσει απο οτηδηποτε.. καθε μηχανημα το εχουν φτιαξει επαγγελματιες κ μονο αν εχεις σχεση με αυτο κ γνωριζεις απο μηχανικη αεροπλανων μπορεις να εχεις σοβαρη αποψη για αυτο...

εγω να σου πω στη σιβηρια με -20 βαθμους να χιονιζει κ να φυσαει δε θα ταξιδευα για κανενα λογο πετωντας γιατι σαφως ειναι επικυνδυνο

----------


## nantias

Θέλω να παω στο Λονδίνο το οποίο και λατρεύω, να δω φίλους που μένουν εκεί... δεν έχει να κανει με τον προορισμό - έχει να κάνει με την φοβία του ατυχήματος και ότι δεν μπορώ να πληρώσω κανονική αεροπορικη εταιρία.. παρα μόνο low cost.
Είναι τόσες πολλές παραμετροι, πέρα από την συντήρηση πλέον που μπορουν να συντελέσουν σε δυστύχημα που με φοβίζει. Βέβαια ταξιδεύω περίπου 3 φορες το χρόνο με αεροπλάνο, εντός Ευρώπης πάντα, γιατί για εκτός Ευρωπης δεν με βλέπω να ξαναπηγαίνω μετά από ολα αυτά που έχω δει. Γενικότερα με αγχώνουν οι πτησεις που ειναι αρκετές ώρες, πχ. μεσα σε 4 ωρες, πολλά δεν μπορούν να συμβούν?

----------


## betelgeuse

Και εγω φοβαμαι τα αεροπλανα , και φοβαμαι και τα αεροδρομια αλλα ταξιδευω συχνα , οποτε δεν μπορω να το αποφυγω. Ασε που ειναι και ανετο και πιο γρηγορο απο αλλα μεσα..
Παντως ειναι αστειο , γιατι εχει τυχει να ειμαι σε πλοιο και να συμβει ατυχημα αλλα δεν φοβαμαι σε αντιθεση με αεροπλανο που φρικαρω εντελως.
Με αεροπλανο μου εχει τυχει ενω ειναι ετοιμο να προσγειωθει, να ξαναρχισει να απογειωνεται και εντελει να προσγειωθουμε μια ωρα αργοτερα.

----------


## nantias

> Με αεροπλανο μου εχει τυχει ενω ειναι ετοιμο να προσγειωθει, να ξαναρχισει να απογειωνεται και εντελει να προσγειωθουμε μια ωρα αργοτερα.


κι εμένα μου έχει συμβεί αυτό ακριβώς που περιγράφεις.. αλλα ήμουν πολύ μικρότερη και δεν ανησυχούσα τόσο. 
Με Ryanair σκεφτομαι να πετάξω.

----------


## Macgyver

> Με αεροπλανο μου εχει τυχει ενω ειναι ετοιμο να προσγειωθει, να ξαναρχισει να απογειωνεται και εντελει να προσγειωθουμε μια ωρα αργοτερα.





Μπετ , αυτο ειναι το λεγομενο go around , δεν ειναι σπανιο , και το κανει ο πιλοτος οταν δεν ειναι βεβαιος για την ασφαλεια της προσγειωσης . Μετα ομως χανει την σειρα του ( επιτρεπεται καθε 5-10 λεπτα μια προσγειωση ) και κανει κυκλους μεχρι να του δοθει αδεια προσγειωσης .

----------


## white

Εγω δεν φοβάμαι το αεροπλάνο,το οτι δεν ανοίγει η πόρτα να βγούμε φοβάμαι.Εχω πετάξει εκατοντάδες ώρες.Στα μεγάλα είμαι οκ,στα μικρά τρελαίνομαι.

----------


## το αγχος προσωποποιημενο!

Γεια σας παιδια ! Και εγω φοβαμαι τα αεροπλανα φυσικα και προφανως δεν ειναι το καταλληλο-καλυτερο μερος για αγοραφοβικους,αγχωτικους και πρασινα αλογα ! Παρολα αυτα , αυτοπιεζομαι για να κανω <συστηματικη απευαισθητοποιηση> . Ειναι κριμα ρε γαμωτο να χανει κανεις ταξιδια λογω αυτου του μεσου που οπως και να το κανουμε υπερβαινει τους φυσικους νομους και σε ζαλιζει μονο στην ιδεα οτι πετας πανω απο τα συννεφα. Ταξιδεψα προσφατα ,επειτα απο καιρο,για Λονδινο .Μαλιστα με την easyjet που ειναι χαμηλου κοστους εταιρεια. Αποδειχτηκα πολυ πιο ηρεμη απο οτι νομιζα. Βεβαια για να ειμαι ειλικρινης κατεβασα και 2 ζαναξ . Οχι οτι μου εκαναν τιποτα,με το ματι γαριδα ημουν αλλα ο σκοπος επιτευχθη. Λιγο η δραση του ζαναξ (περισσοτερο πλασιμπο ),λιγο το λονδινο , λιγο η κοινωνικη επιρροη ( ΜΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΗΡΕΜΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ, ΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΗΡΕΜΗ) με εκαναν να φθασω στον προορισμο μου χωρις καμια κριση πανικου! Μαλιστα το τελευταιο 30 λεπτο απολαυσα το ταξιδι.Προφανως γιατι ηταν το τελευταιο 30λεπτο. χεχε! Ας μην επιτρεψουμε το καλο μας μυαλο να παιρνει μια εξαιρεση ( βλεπε germanwings)και να την κανει κανονα. :D

----------


## nantias

> Γεια σας παιδια ! Και εγω φοβαμαι τα αεροπλανα φυσικα και προφανως δεν ειναι το καταλληλο-καλυτερο μερος για αγοραφοβικους,αγχωτικους και πρασινα αλογα ! Παρολα αυτα , αυτοπιεζομαι για να κανω <συστηματικη απευαισθητοποιηση> . Ειναι κριμα ρε γαμωτο να χανει κανεις ταξιδια λογω αυτου του μεσου που οπως και να το κανουμε υπερβαινει τους φυσικους νομους και σε ζαλιζει μονο στην ιδεα οτι πετας πανω απο τα συννεφα. Ταξιδεψα προσφατα ,επειτα απο καιρο,για Λονδινο .Μαλιστα με την easyjet που ειναι χαμηλου κοστους εταιρεια. Αποδειχτηκα πολυ πιο ηρεμη απο οτι νομιζα. Βεβαια για να ειμαι ειλικρινης κατεβασα και 2 ζαναξ . Οχι οτι μου εκαναν τιποτα,με το ματι γαριδα ημουν αλλα ο σκοπος επιτευχθη. Λιγο η δραση του ζαναξ (περισσοτερο πλασιμπο ),λιγο το λονδινο , λιγο η κοινωνικη επιρροη ( ΜΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΗΡΕΜΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ, ΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΗΡΕΜΗ) με εκαναν να φθασω στον προορισμο μου χωρις καμια κριση πανικου! Μαλιστα το τελευταιο 30 λεπτο απολαυσα το ταξιδι.Προφανως γιατι ηταν το τελευταιο 30λεπτο. χεχε! Ας μην επιτρεψουμε το καλο μας μυαλο να παιρνει μια εξαιρεση ( βλεπε germanwings)και να την κανει κανονα. :D


πολύ παρήγορο το μήνυμα σου!!
η αλήθεια ειναι ότι έχω φάει ένα σκάλωμα με την ryanair (ακόμα δεν έχω κλείσει εισιτήριο αλλα ειναι η εταιρία με την οποία βολεύει περισσότερο να πετάξω) - ενώ την easy jet την εμπιστεύομαι πολύ περισσότερο... δεν ξέρω γιατί. Μάλλον στο μυαλό μας ειναι όλα....
Κι εμένα οι φοιτητές μου στο Κολλέγιο γελούν με το αγχος μου αυτό, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το πολεμήσω, ειδικά μετα το περιστατικό...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το μοναδικο πραγμα που δε καταλαβαινω ειναι γιατι σχεδον ολοι εχετε στο μυαλο σας το λονδινο υπαρχουν καμια ντουζινα μερη στην ευρωπη που δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα γνωστα που ειναι το ενα καλυτερο απο το αλλο

εμενα παντως αυτο δε θα με ενθουσιαζε κ τοσο να παρω αεροπλανο για να δω τους φοιτητες μου στο κολεγιο κ εκει πανω κανει κ κρυο κ ολας

----------


## nantias

χαχα αλέξανδρε! καλή η παρατήρησή σου... εχω ταξιδέψει αρκετά και σε ασυνηθιστα μέρη, το τελευταίο μου ταξίδι ήταν στο Αλγέρι.
Οι φοιτητές μου είναι εδώ στην Αθήνα (είμαι εκπαιδευτικός σε Bachelor Ψυχολογίας σε Κολλέγιο), θέλω να παω στο Λονδίνο γιατί εκεί σπούδασα και έχω αρκετούς φίλους που ζουν πλέον μόνιμα εκεί....

----------


## melissa

> πολύ παρήγορο το μήνυμα σου!!
> η αλήθεια ειναι ότι έχω φάει ένα σκάλωμα με την ryanair (ακόμα δεν έχω κλείσει εισιτήριο αλλα ειναι η εταιρία με την οποία βολεύει περισσότερο να πετάξω) - ενώ την easy jet την εμπιστεύομαι πολύ περισσότερο... δεν ξέρω γιατί. Μάλλον στο μυαλό μας ειναι όλα....
> Κι εμένα οι φοιτητές μου στο Κολλέγιο γελούν με το αγχος μου αυτό, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το πολεμήσω, ειδικά μετα το περιστατικό...


Καταλαβαίνω τον φόβο σου με τα αεροπλάνα αν και ποτέ προσωπικά δεν τα φοβήθηκα. Ίσως καταρχάς να βοηθούσε να εκλογικεύσεις γιατί τα φοβάσαι τόσο πολύ. Δηλαδή, αν φταίει ότι άκουσες για κάποιο δυστύχημα να σκεφτείς ότι είναι πολύ λίγα τα δυστυχήματα συγκριτικά με τις πτήσεις που γίνονται. Να σκεφτείς όλες τις καλές πτήσεις που είχε μέχρι τώρα. Επίσης ότι ο πιλότος όπως κι εσύ θέλει να πάει μετά από την πτήση στην οικογένειά του και θα φροντίσει η πτήση να είναι όσο πιο ασφαλής και ομαλή γίνεται.

Σχετικά με την Ράιανερ, έχει μια πολύ κακή εικόνα σαν εταιρία, δεν φέρεται καλά σε εργαζομένους και επιβάτες ίσως για αυτό δεν έχεις κι εσύ καλή εικόνα. Αλλά σκέψου ότι τέτοιοι τσιφούτηδες που είναι ξέρουν πολύ καλά ότι οι αποζημιώσεις και το κόστος της κακής εικόνας που θα δώσουν μετά από ένα ατύχημα είναι μεγαλύτερο από το κόστος της συντήρησης. Άρα και αυτοί θα φροντίζουν τα αεροπλάνα τους όπως οι άλλες εταιρείες.

Τέλος, δεν ξέρω αν θα σε ηρεμούσε πριν την πτήση να πιάσεις κουβέντα με κάποια αεροσυνοδό ή κάποιο φροντιστή. Αν τους πεις ότι φοβάσαι θα σε καθησυχάσουν τουλάχιστον αυτό συμβαίνει στις περισσότερες εταιρείες. Διατηρώ της επιφυλάξεις μου για την Ράιανερ μόνο και μόνο γιατί όποτε έχω πετάξει μαζί τους έχω προσέξει ότι το πλήρωμα δεν είναι πολύ φιλικό και είναι η μόνη εταιρεία που οι αεροσυνοδοί έχω προσέξει ότι δεν σε χαιρετάνε καν όταν φεύγεις αλλά έχουν ένα ύφος άντε να τελειώνουμε. Και αυτό δεν το έχω δει ούτε σε άλλες λόου κοστ εταιρείες.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> είναι μεγαλύτερο από το κόστος της συντήρησης. Άρα και αυτοί θα φροντίζουν τα αεροπλάνα τους όπως οι άλλες εταιρείες.


α τωρα καταλαβα γιατι πανε κ ερχονται με τα βανακια συνεργεια γιατι θα πληρωσουν τα κερατα τους αν γινει ατυχημα

φροντιζουν τα αεροπλανα λογο τσιγκουνιας χαχα!

ξεκοληστε απο αυτο το χαβα με τις βλαβες δεν ισχυει κατι τετιο.

----------


## melissa

Αλέξανδρε το θέμα θεωρείται λήξαν ας μην το συνεχίζουμε.

----------


## nantias

Melissa, σκέφτεσαι λογικά και μου αρεσει!
:)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

για να διακατεχεσαι απο ορθολογισμο πρεπει να αποστασιοποιησαι λιγο απο τα συναισθηματα σου (θα ξερεις σιγουρα τη κοντρα των συναισθηματων απεναντη στη λογικη) το λεω ετσι απλα για να ειναι ευκολονοητο. 

γιατι οταν σε παρασυρουν τα συναισθηματα παβεις να εισαι ορθολογιστης εγω πχ οταν ειχα μπει τοτε σε αεροπλανο προσπαθουσα να αισθανομαι οσο μπορουσα λιγοτερο κ να μαι στο κοσμο μου

----------


## imagine

Έχω αρπάξει στο παρελθόν αεροσυνοδό (άντρα) από το γιακά -μόλις είχαμε απογειωθεί- ουρλιάζοντας "Πες στον πιλότο να γυρίσει το αεροπλάνο πίσω ΤΩΡΑ!!!" 

Τώρα πια δεν έχω πρόβλημα, και ταξιδεύω αρκετά συχνά. Την τελευταία διετία χωρίς καν xanaxάκι ;)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Έχω αρπάξει στο παρελθόν αεροσυνοδό (άντρα) από το γιακά -μόλις είχαμε απογειωθεί- ουρλιάζοντας "Πες στον πιλότο να γυρίσει το αεροπλάνο πίσω ΤΩΡΑ!!!"


εισουν πολυ τυχερος που δεν ειμουν εγω αυτος που ειχες αρπαξει :)

----------

